# no fuel from the injectors



## stick90 (Feb 28, 2008)

I parked the car last summer, Its my autox car so it doesn't get driven in the winter. Went out to start it the other day and no luck, pulled the injectors and jumped the relay and found only one injector spraying. 
I replaced them with some used supposed to work ones and got 3 out of the 4 spraying fuel. that was yesterday. Today I was given a "good" set put them on and nothing. Put one on that was working yesterday and still nothing. I can feel the fuel pump run and if I take the injector off I get fuel out the line but nothing out the injector. 
I'm not really sure where to go next, any ideas?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Question: is that 'no fuel from the injectors (but for one)' when you aren't touching anything? 

The reason I ask: unless you're lifting the metering plate, there should be *zero* fuel coming from the injectors. And, you didn't say if you were or were not doing that....  

If an injector is spraying when you aren't lifting the metering plate, you either have a faulty injector, or a seriously screwed up fuel distributor. If they're _all_ spraying (and, you're sure that the metering plate is all the way down (or the dist is unbolted from the metering plate)), then the dist is stuck. 

If one or more injectors are not spraying when you lift the metering plate, they're either faulty, or there's insufficient pressure in the injector line to open the injector. Likely is that the dist is gummed up / clogged. 

Post some more specifics on what's going on? What specific CIS system are you dealing with? 
And, do you have a fuel pressure gauge to put in there? CIS is very pressure-sensitive - if the main pressure (and, control pressure, where applicable) isn't right, nothing will work right.


----------



## stick90 (Feb 28, 2008)

cuppie said:


> Question: is that 'no fuel from the injectors (but for one)' when you aren't touching anything?
> 
> The reason I ask: unless you're lifting the metering plate, there should be *zero* fuel coming from the injectors. And, you didn't say if you were or were not doing that....
> 
> ...


 No fuel when lifting the plate. 
Its on an 83 GTI so whatever cis system those came with. I don't have a gauge but will get one once I figure out where to check the pressure


----------

